# Eighth Annual Anniversary Race



## Smith90 (Sep 23, 2007)

Scale Reproductions in Lousiville, KY will be hosting their eighth annual Anniversary On Road Race on Saturday, October 6. The track is a fast 160 by 110 ft, and is great for both on road and touring cars. Scheduled classes to be run are nitro 10th scale touring car, nitro 10th scale touring car novice, nitro 235mm on road, and electric 10th scale toiuring car. We will run any class though, as long as we have at least three to make a class. Practice will begin at 9:00am and racing will begin at 11:00am. Entry fee is $15 per class, with trophies coming from Missouri that will be rewarded to top qualifier, and first through third in each class. There is plenty of pit space to accomodate a large amount of racers, including those who will bring trailers. Racing will be based on a best of three rounds, with A mains and lower mains. All qualifiers are five minutes, based on an IFMAR clock. All nitro A mains will be 25 minutes in length, with lower mains 10 minutes in length. All electric mains will be 5 minutes in length. Winners of lower mains will bump up to the next main, if the winner chooses to do so. Door prizes will be given out through out the day, as over 20 companies have been contacted to help support this race. Early sign ups are available in the store now, or you can contact the store to sign up at 502-459-5849. All items in the store will be on sale the day of the race, and we hope to see everybody here, thanks again from Scale Reproductions.


----------

